
Tools You Should Know as a Cybersecurity Engineer - manishmshiva
https://medium.com/manishmshiva/10-tools-you-should-know-as-a-cybersecurity-engineer-3b9809c7bbc2
======
d1str0
1\. Wireshark 2\. Nmap ... Gotcha. One of those articles...

~~~
PradeetPatel
I found it very informative and educational, perhaps it's time to get off your
high horses and be more inclusive?

~~~
nopcode
His entire blog is clickbait...

Why do people do this on medium?

------
jeroenhd
Although the first three mentioned tools are quite generic tools that, in my
opinion, any programmer should learn to make their lives easier, the list does
provide a useful list for people wanting to teach themselves cyber security
skills.

If you're experienced in the field then you obviously have already used most
of these at some point, or at least heard about them. If you think the choices
are obvious, you're not the target audience of this article.

What I think this list is missing is some more Windows-specific tools. Even if
you don't like Windows, someone in your company will use it at some point.
With some creative use of process monitor and log analysis you can easily spot
infections across a wide network of Windows PC's that even antivirus might
miss. Twitter's SwiftOnSecurity has made quite an extensive configuration you
can take from Github to help defend your network with.

I'd also add tools like OWASP ZAP to the list for testing the security of web
applications automatically. Very noisy, easy to detect but in a test setup
very easy to find low-hanging fruit with.

I really need to give Snort and Nessus another spin, my last two tries weren't
very successful but they were also quite early into my studies of the field.
Does anybody know if these tools still the go-to tools for IDS and compliancy
scanning, or have they been replaced since I first took a look at them?

------
hasa
This article was useful. Not everyone are experienced in the cybersecurity.

